# Non mainstream COVID info



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Episode 378 – Bill Gates’ Plan to Vaccinate the World : The Corbett Report







www.corbettreport.com




Anyone that is thinking of getting a vaccine for COVID might want to watch this one. They would have to vaccinate me under gun point


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Innovating to zero!

In the above video between 4:02 - 4:45 Bill says through good vaccine population can be reduced by 10 - 15%


----------



## moderator2 (Sep 20, 2017)

Changed the title slightly so that the thread can cover more than just vaccines.

I also want to make it clear that we (site staff) strongly recommend listening to the health guidance of public health authorities, such as federal, and provincial health web sites.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

:) lonewolf said:


> Innovating to zero!
> 
> In the above video between 4:02 - 4:45 Bill says through good vaccine population can be reduced by 10 - 15%


You are misquoting Bill. He said the following:
-World population is 6.8B (at time of publication)
-World population is trending to 9B
-Perhaps that peak could be reduced by 10-15%
-That peak getting reduced by, among other things, vaccination does absolutely not imply some evil plot to kill people with vaccines. *That is insane.* What is does refer to is the fact that fertility rate is inversely proportional to life expectancy and child survival to adulthood. Once fewer children die of childhood illnesses through vaccination (and improved healthcare, nutrition, etc.), women have fewer children and invest more in the children they do have. This pattern has repeated across the world as countries have gotten richer, more educated and healthier.

He said "There [In world population] we see an increase of about 1.3 [billion]". That is, a population rising from 6.8B to 8.1B. 

If you see the whole talk in context, you can see that he was emphasizing that the way to get to zero carbon is to focus on energy efficiency and low carbon forms of energy.


The fact that you think Bill Gates copped to his secret illuminati plot to kill hundreds of millions of people in a TED talk speaks volumes.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Episode 377 – How Bill Gates Monopolized Global Health : The Corbett Report Andrew We are pretty much letting Gates have a monopoly on world health. Are you so sure of his real motives.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Myself, I think Bill Gates wants to contribute some of his massive wealth towards fighting major illnesses in the world. He wants to give back to society, and he has a particular "mission" that motivates him... fighting disease.

Even before this outbreak, the Gates Foundation was putting tremendous resources into reducing deaths from infectious diseases.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

James the above link I provided agrees he was funding organizations that have controlled how we have reacted in regards to CORNA. We have been given a lot of miss information, Follow the money Maybe the above link I provided is on to something ? What is the real motive & is the funding making him money like the report says as well as giving him power ? CO2 is going down


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Gates' wealth stems primarily from his ownership stake in Microsoft. The 30 minute rambling video you posted scarily intones that Gates' net worth has doubled in the past decade even while he has been donating many billions of dollars to public health research. Nevermind that his wealth doubled because Microsoft found its footing again. It's not clear how that is part of Bill Gates' evil plot to keep children from dying or being crippled.

Sorry, but this is junk. 

What boggles my mind is how you believe this tripe, yet ignore how Trump is enriching himself through abuse of his office, including opening a hotel in DC where foreign dignitaries are encouraged to stay in what is essentially a bribery scheme for foreign powers to buy influence.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Lol Trumpo lives in the brain


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

www.armstrongeconomics.com/international-news/disease/killing-people-in-nyc-all-for-politics/


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

YouTube Banned Video of the Doctors | Armstrong Economics


The practices of YouTube are very Stalinistic. There is nothing outrageous about this interview. It is professional and it presents the data which is available to everyone. There was no justification for YouTube to remove this video with the sole exception that they are deliberately trying to...




www.armstrongeconomics.com


----------



## rinze (May 16, 2018)

Can't wait to get non mainstream info on the Moon landing, homeopathy and flat Earth. Please keep them coming.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Clearly lonewolf, you fail to understand what Gates was actually saying. That as countries progress and more children are vaccinated for childhood diseases such as measles, etc. there tends to be a reduction in the number of children people then go on to have. That reduction in the number of children people choose to have is what would reduce the global population number.

You provide a perfect example of how some people simply can't grasp what is in fact a simple concept. Instead, you read into it a suggestion of some kind of global conspiracy to kill people off. That's absolutely false.

Then in stating your mistaken beliefs, YOU are then the person spreading misinformation and falsehoods.

To the Mods, I do not think it is enough to simply state you 'strongly recommend' listening to the health authorities. In my opinion you have a RESPONSIBILITY to the public to REMOVE any threads or comments that in fact CLEARLY fall into the category of misinformation or misleading opinions. You are providing lonewolf a platform from which to spread his nonsense. Shame on you. Remove this thread entirely.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

rinze said:


> Can't wait to get non mainstream info on the Moon landing, homeopathy and flat Earth. Please keep them coming.


There's no need to wait...all of that is readily available, no matter how far fetched. But YouTube finds it necessary to block opposing viewpoints to the "official" stance on Covid. 

Some people are okay with censorship but many of us oppose it.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Longtimeago said:


> To the Mods, I do not think it is enough to simply state you 'strongly recommend' listening to the health authorities. In my opinion you have a RESPONSIBILITY to the public to REMOVE any threads or comments that in fact CLEARLY fall into the category of misinformation or misleading opinions. You are providing lonewolf a platform from which to spread his nonsense. Shame on you. Remove this thread entirely.


Your onionin is just that...an opinion. You don't have the right to demand opposing opinons be removed. You're also not a medical expert who has the ability to determine who is right or wrong.

Would you be okay with me demanding that your comments be removed?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

It only takes a few cranks do to a lot of harm when it comes to COVID, by encouraging people to behave in a way that promotes the spread of the virus.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

andrewf said:


> It only takes a few cranks do to a lot of harm when it comes to COVID, by encouraging people to behave in a way that promotes the spread of the virus.


It only takes one. Andrew Cuomo sent sick people back to elderly care homes and is responsible for the death of thousands.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Prairie Guy said:


> Your onionin is just that...an opinion. You don't have the right to demand opposing opinons be removed. You're also not a medical expert who has the ability to determine who is right or wrong.
> 
> Would you be okay with me demanding that your comments be removed?


I have no problem with someone having an opposing view and wanting to debate an issue Prairie Guy. But an opposing view is not the same thing as 100% factually incorrect misinformation being presented as if it were 100% ACTUAL fact. That is what lonewolf is doing here.

I would EXPECT you to complain and ask to have any comment I made removed, IF it were stated as a fact and IF it was easy to show that it was not a fact at all, as lonewolf's comments about Gates and vaccines is.

My comment is that Gates was talking about how when more children are vaccinated against diseases, it results in people having less children. So when looking at future world population growth, you will get one number using current birth rates per country and a different number if you increase the number of children being vaccinated in the world. That's ALL Gates was saying. 

Meanwhile, lonewolf takes what Gates said, totally misinterprets it and says you would have to vaccinate him at the point of a gun! So what does lonewolf believe Gates was saying? Obviously, he thinks Gates was saying we can use vaccines to KILL people and reduce the population. That is 100% FALSE.

Giving someone a platform in which to spread 100% false information as if it were fact, will lead to SOME people believing that false information. We have only to look at the issue of 'anti-vaccine proponents' to see that in action. Just like lonewolf and his obvious inability to understand what Gates was actually talking about, you have people listening to false information about measles vaccines and believing what they hear/read. People are not all smart enough to be left on their own to do enough fact checking to figure it out for themselves.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

In the spirit of "Free Speech", or "No Censor", I think this thread be up. However, I think a WARNING (such as ENTER AT YOUR OWN PERIL) should be added to the title of this thread. EOM.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I also think it's pretty funny how Lonewolf complains about misinformation and then links to the most insane misinformation.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

andrewf said:


> It only takes a few cranks do to a lot of harm when it comes to COVID, by encouraging people to behave in a way that promotes the spread of the virus.


 The unintended consequences of trying to stop the virus will cause more deaths then the virus. Gates cant even stop virus in his software. Nature has to run its course egotistical thinking you can control the temp of the earth & thinking locking us in our homes & social distancing will prevent deaths just causes more problems. Hailing to Gates & Who will not work any better then when people hailed Hitler.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Longtimeago said:


> My comment is that Gates was talking about how when more children are vaccinated against diseases, it results in people having less children. So when looking at future world population growth, you will get one number using current birth rates per country and a different number if you increase the number of children being vaccinated in the world. That's ALL Gates was saying.
> 
> Meanwhile, lonewolf takes what Gates said, totally misinterprets it and says you would have to vaccinate him at the point of a gun! So what does lonewolf believe Gates was saying? Obviously, he thinks Gates was saying we can use vaccines to KILL people and reduce the population. That is 100% FALSE.


LTA Who is misinterpreting? My comment was made under the link "Gates Plan to vaccinate the world link". Not under innovating zero. Even if I never saw the innovating zero I still would have made the comment. I have always gotten the flu shot though the vaccine for covid looks like it will be more dangerous.

LTA please provide the time frame to what you heard Gates say I replayed the video & I keep missing it.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Beaver101 said:


> In the spirit of "Free Speech", or "No Censor", I think this thread be up. However, I think a WARNING (such as ENTER AT YOUR OWN PERIL) should be added to the title of this thread. EOM.


 Beaver a simple thank you will do for helping to examine ideas in their entirity


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

:) lonewolf said:


> LTA Who is misinterpreting? My comment was made under the link "Gates Plan to vaccinate the world link". Not under innovating zero. Even if I never saw the innovating zero I still would have made the comment. I have always gotten the flu shot though the vaccine for covid looks like it will be more dangerous.
> 
> LTA please provide the time frame to what you heard Gates say I replayed the video & I keep missing it.


Right around the 4:00 mark, he was talking about reducing the increase in population, not reducing the population. The reduction doesn't come through an evil plot to kill people, but through people choosing to have fewer births. He doesn't state this explicitly, but it is clearly what he meant in context. Partly because the alternative interpretation is crazy (that he believes it and that if he believes it he would say it in a public forum like that).


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

If you went by the mainstream media you would have known to make a point of going to Chinese restaurants to prove you were not prejudiced, you would have known the Corona virus was no worse than the flu, that Trump was a nut and a bigot for wanting to ban travellers from China, that wearing a mask was not necessary, that chloroquine + zinc doesn't work in spite of what doctors say, that chloroquine is a deadly dangerous poison even though it has been in common use for 50 years and in some countries is sold without a prescription, etc etc etc.

Nobody is infallible, there are a lot of people with an agenda to push and if you listen to one source to the exclusion of all others there is a good chance you will get fooled. The truth is not easy to get at. It takes a lot of work to find it, and it can take a lot of searching and discussion to figure out who is right and what is best to do. That is why I like to look at all different opinions and try to go to the source and get the facts. I find recent trends towards censorship and stifling of discussion counter productive. I've been around too long to believe something must be true, just because "everybody" says so.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

:) lonewolf said:


> Beaver a simple thank you will do for helping to examine ideas in their entirity


 ... no thanks as not interested in examining lack of common sense.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

andrewf said:


> . He doesn't state this explicitly, but it is clearly what he meant in context. Partly because the alternative interpretation is crazy (that he believes it and that if he believes it he would say it in a public forum like that).


Kinda like the drinking bleach smear?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Eder said:


> Kinda like the drinking bleach smear?


He didn't say drink bleach. He said inject disinfectant. Not sure it's better.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Here is another funny thing. I have never, ever seen anyone say 'you have to censor the news to stop me from doing something stupid. I'm going to inject myself with bleach because the news said Trump said it'. It's always 'we smart people have to censor the news to stop the stupid people from being stupid'.

We've tried appointing censors before and it never ends well. It took the human race thousands of years to figure out that freedom of speech is better than censorship and then we made more progress in 100 years than in the previous 1000.

How crazy is it that after all we have been through it is necessary to defend free speech all over again.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Trump’s Suggestion That Disinfectants Could Be Used to Treat Coronavirus Prompts Aggressive Pushback (Published 2020)


Responding to the criticism from public health officials around the country, the president said he was playing a trick on reporters.




www.nytimes.com





Maybe you don't appreciate that 50% of the population is dumber than average. People do obviously stupid things every day. Not sure why you disbelieve this.

I'll also note that no one censored Trump. They just added as an addendum to please, not inject disinfectants.

Nice to know that Trump feels that now is a good time to 'play tricks' on reporters. You really got them. Ha ha. Good one. Now please behave in a way becoming of the office.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

People make mistakes all the time. It is part of learning. Stop discussion, stop experiments, stop mistakes and you stop progress. Wouldn't it be great if you could wave a magic wand and know the right thing to do? Or if reporters had some super human intelligence and always interviewed the right person that had the right answer? But, we know that is not how things work. Often we arrive at wisdom by a slow confused winding route and only after trying a lot of things that don't work. A quick overview of history may look like a steady march forward of progress. But if you look at it in detail it becomes a lot more laborious and confused. The sad thing is we have been through all this many times before and every generation has to learn the same lessons the hard way.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> People make mistakes all the time. It is part of learning. Stop discussion, stop experiments, stop mistakes and you stop progress. Wouldn't it be great if you could wave a magic wand and know the right thing to do? Or if reporters had some super human intelligence and always interviewed the right person that had the right answer? But, we know that is not how things work. Often we arrive at wisdom by a slow confused winding route and only after trying a lot of things that don't work. A quick overview of history may look like a steady march forward of progress. But if you look at it in detail it becomes a lot more laborious and confused. The sad thing is we have been through all this many times before and every generation has to learn the same lessons the hard way.


The problem with allowing people to do as they please whether stupid or not, is that you are looking at the PAST and saying, 'we managed to muddle through and learn from our mistakes. We are not living in the PAST however and saying what worked in the past will work today simply isn't going to cut it. Today, everything is much faster and reaches a much wider audience thanks to the internet and social media.

In the past you might have had some 'nutty professors' running around spouting half-baked ideas but few people heard about them. So they could do little damage. Now a nutcase can spout an idea like 'maybe we should look at injecting disinfectant' and thousands of people stupid enough to try it, hear him.

We can learn from history yes, but we cannot ignore the present and the DIFFERENCES that exist from the past. What the past can tell us is people will do stupid things if they get the idea to do so. What the present tells us is that a whole lot more stupid people will get the idea thanks to the internet and social media, so we better work at controlling that, something we did not have to do in the past to any great degree.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Beaver101 said:


> ... no thanks as not interested in examining lack of common sense.





Beaver101 said:


> ... no thanks as not interested in examining lack of common sense.


Lack of courage to leave the comfort of the herd


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

:) lonewolf said:


> Lack of courage to leave the comfort of the herd


 ...    

I don't suppose you're part of GretaThunberg's circle as that gal is gutsy.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

:) lonewolf said:


> [/QUO


CNN Turns to Greta as a Virus Expert? | Armstrong Economics
Hitler brought out the children to push his agenda. Gate & his climate change followers are doing the same thing. Hitler wanted to lead & the sheep in Germany wanted to follow. Those with courage & took responsibility to do their own thinking had to fight back to gain their freedom. Gates uses Greta as a puppet. The sheep that hailed Hitler, Marched to Stalin were no different then the sheep that blindly follow the lock down without questioning. There has been no evidence that the world should have been put into the lockdown


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

^ Wow, . I guess recycling and protecting endangered species also employs Nazi tactics. Girl guides also engage in Nazi tactics when selling cookies.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

The Press’ Conspiracy to Overthrow our Way of Life Exposed?

Here is a pic of Greta girl guides do not look or act like this.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Beaver101 said:


> ... no thanks as not interested in examining lack of common sense.


The lack of common sense was anyone believing in Fergusons code.

I have Reviewed Ferguson's Code – It's a Joke | Armstrong Economics


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Fascism may need to wait









California biopharmaceutical company claims coronavirus antibody breakthrough


A California-based biopharmaceutical company claims to have discovered an antibody that could shield the human body from the coronavirus and flush it out of a person’s system within four days, Fox News has exclusively learned.




www.foxnews.com





*California biopharmaceutical company claims coronavirus antibody breakthrough*


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

^


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

President of Tanzania Proves the COVID-19 Test Kits of Gates Test Positive on Fruits and Goats Should they be Locked-down? | Armstrong Economics


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Gate's Body Language | Armstrong Economics


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Minnesota doctor blasts 'ridiculous' CDC coronavirus death count guidelines

In Us medicare is paying 13,000 for treating covid & 39,000 when ventilator is used 3:21 - 3:28

The video is about corona deaths numbers being padded by CDC guidelines & money


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

andrewf said:


> -That peak getting reduced by, among other things, vaccination does absolutely not imply some evil plot to kill people with vaccines. *That is insane.* What is does refer to is the fact that fertility rate is inversely proportional to life expectancy and child survival to adulthood. Once fewer children die of childhood illnesses through vaccination (and improved healthcare, nutrition, etc.), women have fewer children and invest more in the children they do have. This pattern has repeated across the world as countries have gotten richer, more educated and healthier.
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you think Bill Gates copped to his secret illuminati plot to kill hundreds of millions of people in a TED talk speaks volumes.



Is Gates Stupid or Very Clever with Vaccines


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

:) lonewolf said:


> Is Gates Stupid or Very Clever with Vaccines


Gates is very clever. Martin Armstrong seems to be stupid. He says earlier in the article that for agrarian societies "You would typically have several children because also the mortality rate was high", and then he goes on to argue that the third world are still agrarian societies who will have multiple children whether they are vaccinated or not. While yes, you would still want to have multiple children for the farm, if they are not going to die you don't need "extras" and so the rate of population growth slows. That is what Bill Gates is saying.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Better health -> lower child mortality -> lower birth rate -> better education -> higher income -> better education -> lower birth rate and so on. Haven't read the article (ole loney can at least summarize the article here), but why would someone think a poverty stricken country would remain agrarian despite improved health/education. Agrarian countries are agrarian because they are poor, not because they like growing food. Canada and US grow enormous amounts of food with a tiny proportion of the population--they are not agrarian societies.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Gates’ Eugenics End Goal – Population Control


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

^Insanity. I guess Gates is trying to give everyone access to toilets because he wants to steal their poop.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Gate's Contraceptive Microchip to be Implanted into Women | Armstrong Economics

Next step ID2020


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

https://wearechange.org/monsanto-bill-gates-conspiring-take-world-food-supply-hostage/

for some reason above link would not take


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Bill Gates: World Domination Through Control Of Vaccines & Food Supplies

If you control oil you control nations. Control the food control the people


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

So... apparently if I start a blog and bring up all these sort of Trump conspiracies, it's fair game and I can post them here with no consequences? Cool, got some work to do.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

bgc_fan said:


> So... apparently if I start a blog and bring up all these sort of Trump conspiracies, it's fair game and I can post them here with no consequences? Cool, got some work to do.


 And just posting the link and title is good enough for proff


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

bgc_fan said:


> So... apparently if I start a blog and bring up all these sort of Trump conspiracies,* it's fair game *and I can post them here with no consequences? Cool, got some work to do.


 ... it's a Free-For-All in this thread. 

Wow, love the unrestricted # of emojis!


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Plugging Along said:


> And just posting the link and title is good enough for proff


I noticed. No need to explain. In fact, I can just post a website that only states Trump is <inset any sort of description>.... and that's good enough to be posted here.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

I guess coronavirus claimed another famous victim:
Mark Zuckerberg – Dead At 36 – Says Social Media Sites Should Not Fact Check Posts


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Trump crushed by Biden.........future link to follow in November 2020.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Some of us enjoy this tread, no reason to feel threatened & try to destroy it.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Eder said:


> Some of us enjoy this tread, no reason to feel threatened & try to destroy it.


You can enjoy it your way, I'll enjoy it my way.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Trump's bored with COVID-19 and the death toll, has left his task force to languish


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Corruption to Silence People who Object | Armstrong Economics

Maybe Trump is not listening to mainstream media & understands the number regarding Covid are bogus. Why would you tube remove this video ?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Youtube has said why they removed it. No censorship, because it is possible to post it on other platforms.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

financialsurvivalnetwork.com/2020/05/digital-immunity-passports-are-coming/


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

andrewf said:


> Youtube has said why they removed it. No censorship, because it is possible to post it on other platforms.


Just admit you approve of censorship of ideas you don't agree with...there is no need to make pitiful excuses. Be a mature adult instead of trying to hide that you agree with silencing opposing opinions.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

bgc_fan said:


> You can enjoy it your way, I'll enjoy it my way.


 ...


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

calm said:


> They are tracking cell phones and know a lot about the people attending these protests.


Bill Gates will use microchip implants to fight coronavirus


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ An overzealous old technie is what BG is  ... plenty of this type already exists in the workplace. He's gonna to "save the world" ... hellulajah!!!!


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Implanted electronics as way less useful than smartphones in tracking people.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

andrewf said:


> Implanted electronics as way less useful than smartphones in tracking people.


https://www.corbettreport.com/gatescontrol/


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Please... you know that this is all a plot by Trump to distract people from the Netflix special - Jeffrey Epstein: Filthy Rich, because he doesn't want people to remember his legal issues: Donald Trump has paid about $30 million to settle child-sex complaints, including a 2012 incident at Albemarle Estate in Charlottesville, Virginia

We know how Trump likes to court controversy to point the public away from the bigger issues.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ An overzealous old technie is what BG is  ... plenty of this type already exists in the workplace. He's gonna to "save the world" ... hellulajah!!!!


https://www.corbettreport.com/meetgates/


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Mitch McConnell: My Bad, Obama Did Leave a Pandemic Playbook But I Couldn’t See It From Inside Trump’s ***


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Central Banks & the Hidden Agenda to Control Society 

Click on blue highlighted Bank of Canada after going to above link & reading


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

https://www.rcreader.com/commentary...f-science-relevent-to-covide-19-social-policy

could not get link to work google Masks dont work: A review of science relevent to covid-19 social policy by Denis G Rancourt PHD


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Masks make people feel safe so they are useful.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Another dead link to a non-mainstream opinion site. Probably should be moved to the conspiracy thread.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

If masks are so useless in controlling the spread of infections, why is it that doctors, nurses, dentists even vets have been using them all the time when they are in situations where there is a risk of giving or receiving an infection? Is it all some cynical political posturing that they've been setting up for the last 110 years, just to make the MAGA doofuses look like idiots now? That would be a pretty long game.


----------



## 5Lgreenback (Mar 21, 2015)

Its amazing how mainstream these ridiculous conspiracy theories have gotten. I was recently visiting family and their neighbourhood had a bit of a block party. Very nice, helpful and fun folks.

But, get a few drinks in them and talk politics and holy crap!
-Apparently Trump is the world saviour and he's bringing down pedophiles and child trafficking.
-Child trafficking is somehow a global business involving many celebrities and elites.
-Many people are using stem cells from these trafficked children for all kinds of insane reasons.
-Bill gates is evil and trying to take over the world.
-COVID 19 was created to try and make Trump loose the election
-etc etc

I'm all for not blindly trusting government, and I would even say certain conspiracy theories have some merit and are worth looking into. But these are insane. Yet typical middle class otherwise reasonably intelligent people are gobbling this nonsense up.

I was on vacation back in early February and met a group of people from Chicago, they were pretty much spouting the same conspiracy theories.

I believe these conspiracies that were once just an extreme fringe movement , have been cleverly packaged to appear more legitimate and are now quite mainstream.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

5Lgreenback said:


> I believe these conspiracies that were once just an extreme fringe movement , have been cleverly packaged to appear more legitimate and are now quite mainstream.


There's a psychology for conspiracies. They were always around, but the internet has made them "acceptable" because you can find other people who believe in them as well. Then you just get into an echo chamber which reinforces what you believe. It gets to the point that people internalize them so that there is absolutely no way to convince otherwise because that will tear down their whole belief system.

Some are fairly harmless, e.g. Area 51... flat Earth (kind of), but when it comes to health and selecting your country's leader, well, that's an issue.

At the end, there's no point in trying to reason with conspiracy theories... maybe have fun with them is about all you can do.

For example, Gates, Amazon, and the new world order are working together to tag and monitor all the people in the world with facial recognition technology, so they can pacify the masses. To counter this, you should wear something to cover your face to prevent easier identification... like, maybe face masks. They still let you see, but covers enough of your face so you can't be identified.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

A couple were dead serious when they "informed" me that Michelle Obama was actually a man.

Check out "conspiracies" on Youtube and there sure are a lot of them.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

bgc_fan said:


> For example, Gates, Amazon, and the new world order are working together to tag and monitor all the people in the world with facial recognition technology, so they can pacify the masses. To counter this, you should wear something to cover your face to prevent easier identification... like, maybe face masks. They still let you see, but covers enough of your face so you can't be identified.


Ohhhh, maybe this whole "use a mask" movement for covid is just to help block face recognition?


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

For the naysayers, have you been to any Covid parties lately?








30-year-old dies after attending 'Covid party' in Texas


Patient said: ‘I think I made a mistake, I thought this was a hoax, but it’s not’, according to health official




www.theguardian.com





No doubt you will tell us that is 'fake news'.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

cainvest said:


> Ohhhh, maybe this whole "use a mask" movement for covid is just to help block face recognition?


Now you are thinking. Wearing masks is the way to make sure that the "man" can't track us. By using COVID 19 as the excuse, you actually get the government to go along with it. Pretty sneaky.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

bgc_fan said:


> Now you are thinking. Wearing masks is the way to make sure that the "man" can't track us. By using COVID 19 as the excuse, you actually get the government to go along with it. Pretty sneaky.


Sneaky indeed.
And to think all this because covid was dreamed up just to combat the world's polution problems due to climate change losing traction with the masses. Interesting theories abound!


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

cainvest said:


> Sneaky indeed.
> And to think all this because covid was dreamed up just to combat the world's polution problems due to climate change losing traction with the masses. Interesting theories abound!


The wild theories on COVID are some of the less believable conspiracy theories I've heard over the years.

On economic effect: rich people _want_ businesses to be open. Rich people don't get richer when economies shut down and nobody works or buys anything. The ideal situation for wealthy people like Bill Gates is a normally functioning economy with good economic growth.

Economic depression, stock market crashes, bond market crashes, and other disruptions are NOT in the best interest of the ultra wealthy.

On health: all indications are that this illness is more severe than a typical cold & flu. Yes it does not kill everyone, but it's clearly more severe than influenza. Even influenza alone is a horrendous illness. The problem for the health care system is that handling influenza + another thing just as bad as influenza is REALLY bad. What we're looking at is something like a doubling of the influenza burden on our hospitals, and that's very scary.

On mysterious origin: the virus isn't that mysterious. There have been other similar strains before, such as SARS-CoV which was also a coronavirus. Health experts around the world have always said it's a matter of time until we get unlucky and something like this spreads worldwide. The pandemic has been expected for a long time.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

james4beach said:


> The wild theories on COVID are some of the less believable conspiracy theories I've heard over the years.
> 
> On economic effect: rich people _want_ businesses to be open. Rich people don't get richer when economies shut down and nobody works or buys anything. The ideal situation for wealthy people like Bill Gates is a normally functioning economy with good economic growth.
> 
> Economic depression, stock market crashes, bond market crashes, and other disruptions are NOT in the best interest of the ultra wealthy.


Speaking of wild theories ... which is going to make you more money?
a) selling out before a market crash and buying in near the bottom, say ~40% drop
b) continue gaining 3-5% a year on an average stock


----------



## 5Lgreenback (Mar 21, 2015)

Are you predicting another market crash in the next few months? I'm thinking the same, I'm still wondering how most of the market has recovered so quickly since the spring drop.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

james4beach said:


> Economic depression, stock market crashes, bond market crashes, and other disruptions are NOT in the best interest of the ultra wealthy.


 They are intentionally destroying the economy so they can rebuild it to their liking. These guys are over power tripping.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

:) lonewolf said:


> They are intentionally destroying the economy so they can rebuild it to their liking. These guys are over power tripping.


But they already have the power and capital to build the economy in whatever way they want. And they already have ... they have forced governments (US and Canada) to lower corporate taxes, open world trade so there are no border restrictions, etc.

What more do the super wealthy want? They are already living in their golden age. As far as I can tell, they already have everything they want. I don't see them having any benefit from destroying the economy.

What are they going to do, destroy the economy and then rebuild it to get us back to the exact same spot, with low corporate taxes and corporations that are more powerful than governments?


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

cainvest said:


> Sneaky indeed.
> And to think all this because covid was dreamed up just to combat the world's polution problems due to climate change losing traction with the masses. Interesting theories abound!


Looks like it's too late, they're on to us.
DHS Worries Covid-19 Masks Are Breaking Facial Recognition, Leaked Document Shows


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

james4beach said:


> But they already have the power and capital to build the economy in whatever way they want. And they already have ... they have forced governments (US and Canada) to lower corporate taxes, open world trade so there are no border restrictions, etc.
> 
> What more do the super wealthy want? They are already living in their golden age. As far as I can tell, they already have everything they want. I don't see them having any benefit from destroying the economy.
> 
> What are they going to do, destroy the economy and then rebuild it to get us back to the exact same spot, with low corporate taxes and corporations that are more powerful than governments?


They want zero CO2 & complete control of us micro chip us to control our every movement. The environmentalists are working with the Marxists. If people are to blind to stop them the Marxists will turn on Bill Gates & the billionairs after they destroy the economy. These people have no understanding of the economy they think they can just destroy it & then flick it back on like a light switch & have the economy run based on their vison. The Marxists will also fail because their system never works. They are going to inflict a lot of pain in suffering in the process. The moral thing to do in my book is to do that which promotes the most long term happiness & stay away from that which destroys it. Just like others before me have lost their life to give us our freedoms. i also am willing to lose my life to fight for our future freedom.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

:) lonewolf said:


> They want zero CO2 & complete control of us micro chip us to control our every movement.


Can't believe you're still spreading the microchip ruse. Who needs that when everyone worth tracking has a smart phone. Audio, video, location, contacts, search results, banking, etc ... all there for the taking on a smartphone and you're buying into the microchip thing, lol. It makes one wonder if those spreading that microchip story are somehow involved with the misdirection.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

5Lgreenback said:


> Its amazing how mainstream these ridiculous conspiracy theories have gotten. I was recently visiting family and their neighbourhood had a bit of a block party. Very nice, helpful and fun folks.
> 
> But, get a few drinks in them and talk politics and holy crap!
> -Apparently Trump is the world saviour and he's bringing down pedophiles and child trafficking.
> ...


When the masses are nieve they are dangerous. History has shown power tripping government can not be trusted. The paid off media that wants the real truth hidden promotes those that question as conspiracy nuts. Just like people were blind to Hitler power tripping they are blind to Kill Baits power tripping.

The nieve have helped to destroy our economy. Who in their right mind would believe in man made global warming The masses just memorize & repeat with no understanding from lack of independent thinking.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

If the masses being naive (that's how you spell it) is dangerous, then wouldn't the power tripping government want to tell the truth to everyone so that they are no longer naive, and hence no longer dangerous?


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Hard to say if high interest savings account are going to be safe in the future i.e., if you dont listen to your master & wear a mask or get vaccinated your assets will be confiscated. Might have to hold some assets in Switzerland though hard to say if that will work either. Colorado town threatens 1 year in jail for not wearing a mask.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

The new world order

Martial law,

fake tests even fruit tests positive for Covid

fake deaths No one dies of a heart attack anymore only Covid

Please please vaccinate me with the mark of the beast. Track your every movement

Fresh air is not healthy. restrict breathing with masks

Money is dirty must replace with crypto so everything can be taxed.

Scientists & media are bought & paid for by Bill Gates, Soros, Rockerfella

Nationalize companies

Destroy jobs replace with basic universal income

Reduce CO2 kill off people with vaccine 

use ventilators to kill people

in your face in your wallet politicians


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I have some non-mainstream COVID information to share. I stumbled into this video segment from Bill Maher.

One piece of life-saving advice that medical officials are failing to give is: you have to improve your diet (and get more exercise) NOW, to get yourself into better shape. The outcomes of COVID-19 are much worse for people who are obese. Anything you can do now, especially in the beautiful summer weather, to lose weight, eat healthier, is extremely important.

I am not a doctor, but I believe this may be due to inflammation in the body. People who are overweight, and have diabetes, have higher inflammation throughout the body. COVID-19 can also cause severe inflammation, so it probably hits much harder when the body already suffers from chronic inflammation. This puts more overall stress on the body. Improving one's health and reducing weight can reduce inflammation, and put the body in better condition to handle the infection.

Here's the link to the video, and pasting below. I agree 100% with Bill.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

In Thailand where they did not pay hospitals if they had COVID there were only 58 deaths out of 69 million people. There were 2551 deaths by suicides because they destroyed peoples livelihoods. Anyone that cant see that Con Job 19 is deliberate Con Job to kill the world economy is delusional. source The Thaiger published 4 days ago by Caitlin Ashworth


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Order followers that hailed Hitler or marched to Mussolini are just as dangerous today.

10,000 children world wide are dying monthly from the food supply chain being shut down 

Dehydration from water fountains being shut down 

Destruction of the world economy which will lead to deaths from future wars 

Increase in Deaths from suicides 

Increase in deaths from domestic violence 

Decrease in health & vitality locking down the healthy 

Weakening of immune systems by lowering oxygen levels of wearing masks based on bogus science 

Billions of tax payers money given to big Pharma when Hydroxychloroquine with zinc is a cure when used early enough. Bigger money is in vaccinating everyone so doctors are being censored that speak up 

Deaths from not being screened soon enough for cancer. Its all about hyped up Corona 

Increase in deaths from alcohol & drugs 

Lower self esteem by those that are forced to go against that which is true & good 

Deaths from putting people on ventilators for profit & increase the Covid death count 

Divide families by the media promoting lies that those that do not wear masks are causing deaths. When the masks will lead to more deaths since they do not protect from the virus & they lower oxygen levels decreasing strength of immune system  Read the mask box the mask will not protect against the virus 


Rights & freedoms being stripped away all in the name of Corona with fake numbers 

Will the order follows keep on track to bring death from unsafe vaccines, digital tracking, digital money so they can tax everything


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I agree with you lonewolf that there really are some negative consequences of the shutdowns and disruptions in various parts of the economy. No question some people are getting depressed, there is more deaths and abuse relating to alcohol & drugs -- you are right about those. How many people are getting hooked on drugs and alcohol during all this? Quite a few.

At the same time though, people really do get very sick and sometimes die of COVID-19. One of my friends has it now. It's not a fictional disease, it really is very contagious and sometimes (if you're unlucky) can make you very sick.

Some balance is needed, and I agree. On one hand we have COVID-19 harm, on the other hand we have other real harms from economic shutdowns. But also remember this: people don't want to come to work when there is a risk of catching a deadly disease.

Even if every government said "OK lonewolf is right, no more shutdowns! everyone can do whatever they want" there are many people ... myself included ... who will be staying very far away from people. There are people in the US now thinking of resigning from their jobs instead of being forced to come back to the office.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

There must be some unintended positives. Like fewer deaths from auto accidents when everyone stays home. Possibly fewer deaths from heart failure and other stress induced reasons. Billions in money saved by not going out. It may be that many who struggled to get their finances in order, have saved money and paid down their credit cards and have made permanent changes in their spending habits.Others may have used the idle time to learn something new, or take up some new skill or hobby, or improved their family relationships.
I agree the social distancing and lockdowns were somewhat draconian and in retrospect, may not have been necessary as the epidemic never reached the plague proportions that were predicted. Then again maybe we got off lightly because of the precautions.
Wonder if the whole thing will blow over, or if we have made permanent changes to society?


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Covid 19 is a real disease but the number of deaths has been exaggerated. I heard of one case in Florida where a man died in a motorcycle accident, it was counted as a covid 19 death because he tested positive at the autopsy. Even then the death rate is about 1/10 of what was predicted, and that could be reduced to almost nothing using drugs that are well known and available everywhere.
I agree it has been blown out of proportion by the media and governments but wouldn't go so far as to call it a con job to kill the world economy.
I think the "con job" if you call it that, has about run its course. I predict the whole thing will fade away and be forgotten after the Presidential election.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

You guys are saying the response was overblown. But we know that US intelligence (at early phases of the outbreak) knew that the virus was a big danger, and likely told Canada. That means that the Canadian government likely *downplayed* the severity of the pandemic:



https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/woodward-trump-canada-response-1.5721009





> Trump told Woodward on Feb. 7 that the U.S. knew that the virus was essentially airborne — "The air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed," he said — and that COVID-19 was five times more deadly than even the most "strenuous" cases of the flu.


So are you saying that Trump had it all wrong? That it really is not as dangerous as he said? In early February, Trump said it was serious.

I think Canada did not take the virus seriously enough. I disagree with you guys above... more should have been done, earlier (not less).


----------



## Zipper (Nov 18, 2015)

I bet you are a ray of sunshine at a party?

I can see you in one corner and everyone else trying to keep away!


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Zipper said:


> I bet you are a ray of sunshine at a party?
> 
> I can see you in one corner and everyone else trying to keep away!


Well, you got that right in one respect anyway. Lonewolf is the person saying, 'yeah, go to a party, don't worry about Covid.' Meanwhile, most people with any common sense are avoiding parties like the plague, pun intended.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

I really wish people would stop intermixing things from other countries and especially the USA, when talking about Covid and Canada.

As for 'con job 19', only an IDIOT would try to suggest Covid is a con job.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

He's back or like "I'm back!!!! ... "

I guess he doesn't call himself "lonewolf" as "leave him alone, or lonely" wolf for nothing.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Extreme views show a lack of ability to think through the nuisances. Yes, lockdowns have some of the negatives consequences mentioned (some of them listed are just plain false) but again there needs to be the balance. Instead of all go out to a party because COVID is fake (which is wrong), or everyone just stay at home and avoid all parties, how about something more sensible and safer

- Have small social gatherings. Make sure the people the people you are with you know well enough that you can trace back if required. Have the gathering outside and have safe practices such as mask wearing, hand washing/sanitization, distance, etc. 

I think that is where credibility has been lost from both sides. The idiot non believers and the fear mongering people that want every one to stay at home. How about lets keep the economy going by being smart about it.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Problem is that it isn't "smart" to re-open schools, put a bunch of kids on a bus and then sit them 30 to a room.

But.....parents need babysitting, so the government complies, even though the doctors are telling them that it will spread the virus.

I wonder........how many of the top politicians are sending their kids to public schools. How many doctors are sending their kids off to school ?

I suspect in their case........what is good for the goose isn't good for the gander.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

sags said:


> Problem is that it isn't "smart" to re-open schools, put a bunch of kids on a bus and then sit them 30 to a room.


Science denier.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Covid isn't a con job, but government overreach because of Covid is.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

sags said:


> Problem is that it isn't "smart" to re-open schools, put a bunch of kids on a bus and then sit them 30 to a room.
> 
> But.....parents need babysitting, so the government complies, even though the doctors are telling them that it will spread the virus.
> 
> ...


I don't need babysitting and I had an online hub option. Yet, I still choose to send my kids to school because it was the BEST option for them. Their personal risk to their mental health which has been in crisis outweighed the risk of them catching COVID and it's impacts. I say this as a person who was taking care of my elderly parent and I who am immunocompromised. We have taken the extra precautions now such as my kids will not visit my parents, I will get tested prior to going, or just help at their house while fully masked (both of us) and staying at least 2 meters away from each other. As soon as there is a case reported in the my kids school, the visits will completely stop. 

My area is full of doctors and almost everyone of them has chosen to send their kids back. This is both in private and public school settings. Schools need to open, but they need to open in the most safe way possible. There is an onus on the government, the schools (and staff) and families to all work together to find the safest solutions and minimize as possible. 

I would think because you have shown to be of a socialist mindset you would understand that not opening schools puts a much bigger divide between the wealthy and the poor. In my area, parents are able to afford to keep their kids home, bring in tutors and teachers for small learning pods, have a parent stay at home. So the world of education doesn't stop for all. This leads in to larger gaps. A lockdown is no longer the answer AT THIS TIME. Everyone needs to learn to live with this virus until if and when a vaccine or a cure is found. The lockdown was there to flatten the curve and prevent people from dying because they could not get healthcare, it was never meant for people not to get it at all.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Beaver101 said:


> He's back or like "I'm back!!!! ... "


Have you found the farting thread yet?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Have you found the farting thread yet?


 ... not a thread but saw the post where he gave step by step on how to stimulate a fart with a mask - and my conclusion is "only he would know". I.e.  IGNORE.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Plugging Along said:


> Extreme views show a lack of ability to think through the nuisances. Yes, lockdowns have some of the negatives consequences mentioned (some of them listed are just plain false) but again there needs to be the balance. Instead of all go out to a party because COVID is fake (which is wrong), or everyone just stay at home and avoid all parties, how about something more sensible and safer
> 
> - Have small social gatherings. Make sure the people the people you are with you know well enough that you can trace back if required. Have the gathering outside and have safe practices such as mask wearing, hand washing/sanitization, distance, etc.
> 
> I think that is where credibility has been lost from both sides. The idiot non believers and the fear mongering people that want every one to stay at home. How about lets keep the economy going by being smart about it.


 COVID Sweden

No more total deaths this year then normal
No decrease in average life span this year
Covid herd immunity of 20% with anti bodies achieved spring& summer
Empty intensive care unites
No cases in August
No lockdowns
No Masks


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

:) lonewolf said:


> COVID Sweden
> 
> No more total deaths this year then normal
> No decrease in average life span this year
> ...


You see only what you want to see lonewolf.









Is Sweden's coronavirus strategy a cautionary tale or a success story?


Despite claims that soft lockdown was a good idea, so far Sweden has had more covid-19 related deaths than its Scandinavian neighbours with little difference in economic slowdown




www.newscientist.com





They haven't done better from an economic point of view than other countries and their death rate per capita is one of the highest in the world.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Beaver101 said:


> ... not a thread but saw the post where he gave step by step on how to stimulate a fart with a mask - and my conclusion is "only he would know". I.e.  IGNORE.


It was actually a test for well a mask works. Underwear will not stop a fart any better then a mask will stop a virus. Bill Gates could put his diarrhea in vaccines & big Pharma can not be sued. Governments have passed laws to not hold big Pharma accountable. Governments are more dangerous then any virus  Governments have killed millions with their wars over the years. Food lines are forming in the US. Gates wants to kill the meat industry to lower CO2. CO2 only makes up .04% of the atmosphere.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

The arson fires are being started all through the western United States then magically stop @ the Canadian & Mexican boarders.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

He has done more then enough himself not to get elected for a second term.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

:) lonewolf said:


> The arson fires are being started all through the western United States then magically stop @ the Canadian & Mexican boarders.


 ... FAKE NEWS!!!!


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

newfoundlander61 said:


> He has done more then enough himself not to get elected for a second term.


I said the same thing about Trudeau (and Dalton McGuinty), but that's the problem with democracy, sometimes they pick someone you don't like.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Beaver101 said:


> ... FAKE NEWS!!!!


 Take a look @ a map that shows the fires in the US, Canada & Mexico.


----------



## MK7GTI (Mar 4, 2019)

newfoundlander61 said:


> He has done more then enough himself not to get elected for a second term.


He's going to win the election. Biden is a disaster unless he is reading off a script.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

MK7GTI said:


> He's going to win the election. Biden is a disaster unless he is reading off a script.


I'd laugh so hard if someone Ron Burgundys him. 

But they're going to keep Biden locked away, nothing would be worse for their campaign than going on Joe Rogan and actually talking about his plans.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Trump explained it........the trees grow bigly, and rain can't come down so the trees explode.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Canada also has hundreds of thousands of public servant "forest custodians" who "rake and sweep" the forests.

Well trained and equipped with the latest technology in rakes and brooms, these highly paid professionals remove all flammable debris from the forest floor.

In trouble spots, sometimes the "sprinkler crews" are deployed to douse possible problem areas with a liberal dose of fire retarding H2O.

I talked with a "sprinkler" in a small cafe in BC, and he really liked his job except for the black flies..........."take a real chunk out of you", he quipped.

He actually received an emergency "sprinkle call" while we were talking and without delay he leaped up, grabbed hold of his hose and headed for the door.

"Remember to stay hydrated" were his parting words. Words to live by, I reckon. I wouldn't want to explode.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

The arsonist in Oregon was given bail just a few hours after he was arrested, and surprise surprise....he started more fires. Six of them to be exact.

I'm sure this is somehow Trump's fault.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

About 10 years ago, I read a comparison about how the American People worshiped the National Forest Parks/Lands and how Palestinian People worship their homeland.
Impossible to protect the forest against an arsonist attack leaving American's feeling just as defenseless as the Palestinian People.

And if things got really serious or when the forest is all burnt up ..... they could all take a crap in the middle of every American lettuce field.

Terrorism is just around the next corner .....


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

calm said:


> Terrorism is just around the next corner .....


We're already there.
Have you heard of the defund the police riots?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

You know this is an insane idea right, that people are burning Oregon to overthrow Trump?

Did people set fires in Fort Mac to overthrow Trudeau? These ideas are indicators of mental illness.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

james4beach said:


> You know this is an insane idea right, that people are burning Oregon to overthrow Trump?
> 
> Did people set fires in Fort Mac to overthrow Trudeau? These ideas are indicators of mental illness.


The insane idea is thinking they can control the climate. They are blaming man made global warming on the fires & Trump for not take action in regards to global warming. The great reset is to kill the economy & eliminate CO2. They bought & paid for media cuts down Trump 24/7 for he stands between them & their goals. The Fed is also a player their goal is to own everything. There are socialists working with the billionaires that want to eliminate CO2 The socialists i will eat their own & will turn on the billionaires.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

:) lonewolf said:


> The arson fires are being started all through the western United States then magically stop @ the Canadian & Mexican boarders.


Doesn't seem like arson fires stop at the border where a few minutes finds examples.









Man arrested for arson in connection with New Westminster Pier Park fire - BC | Globalnews.ca


The man has now been released from custody on a number of conditions, police said, adding they do not believe the public is at further risk.




globalnews.ca












Arson suspected in several wildfires lit near Fruitvale - Trail Daily Times


RCMP making progress in arson investigation of Marsh Creek fires




www.trailtimes.ca












Police investigate suspected arson fire in East Trail


Police are looking for public tips regarding a suspected arson fire last Saturday. "On March 28, at 1:38 a.m. the Trail and Greater District Detachment RCMP received a report of a suspicious fire that occurred in the 1600 block of McQuarrie Street, in East Trail," said Trail RCMP top cop Sgt...




trailchampion.com












Wildfire that threatened Alberta communities was arson: RCMP, province


A wildfire that threatened remote communities in north-central Alberta and torched 2,730 square kilometres of forest was deliberately set.



www.ctvnews.ca









CityNews







www.citynews1130.com












RCMP say arson behind 29 Okanagan wildfires over last four years


The RCMP says arson is behind as many as 29 wildfires that scorched large swathes of the Okanagan Valley during the past four years.




vancouversun.com












Serial arson: Deliberately set wildfires connected


Mounties are on the hunt for what could be a serial arsonist after determining dozens of wildfires were deliberately set.




bc.ctvnews.ca












Arson investigated in northern B.C. fires - Port Alberni Valley News


Conservation officers investigate signs that up to 10 wildfires were deliberately set




www.albernivalleynews.com






Cheers


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Responsibility for forest management lies with the state governments. Trump has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Responsibility for forest management lies with the state governments.


Not on federal lands, it doesn't. 58% of California forest is federal land; only 3% is state; the rest is privately owned.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Retired Peasant said:


> Not on federal lands, it doesn't. 58% of California forest is federal land; only 3% is state; the rest is privately owned.


That would be a federal agency under the control of Congress. Not usually micromanaged by any President. There is evidence the fires are being set by the same Antifa/BLM thugs responsible for the riots and burning buildings in Portland, Seattle, Minneapolis, Kenosha and other Democrat controlled cities. Both organizations being connected to the Democrat party.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> There is evidence the fires are being set by the same Antifa/BLM thugs


No there isn't. That's ridiculous.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> That would be a federal agency under the control of Congress. Not usually micromanaged by any President.


I wasn't trying to suggest that Trump was responsible; just that forest management is NOT the responsibility of the state.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

High impact flix carries clothing with some good sayings to fight back against the dictators. No one else seams to be making clothing with saying on them to expose the Con Job. 

If you think of a good saying to put on a shirt please post.

I am thinking of getting one made up showing Fauci not wearing mask properly @ a baseball game with wear gates under wear written on it.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Wear panties as a mask when wearing the shirt or when wearing my shirt with the saying Trying to stop a virus with a mask is like trying to stop a fart with under wear.


Though debating this one because I refuse to wear a mask which is my option under creed human rights code as well as health reasons. It does not matter how healthy one is a mask destroys health & vitality


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

From my understanding it is the law for stores to post the exemptions regarding mask wearing which many stores are failing to do.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

The federal government may be responsible for federal lands, such as national parks. But states are responsible for state lands.
We know BLM and Antifa "protesters" like to burn down buildings and set fires in cities, it does not seem like a stretch that they would do the same in the outdoors, especially as the one kind of fires started when police finally stopped them from doing the other. Some have already been arrested.








BLM activist livestreams his own arrest after allegedly setting fire in Washington State


A BLM activist and alleged arsonist charged for reckless burning in the second degree had reported a fire set in Washington and then filmed his subsequent arrest.




thepostmillennial.com


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

They are mostly peaceful fires.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Canada needs to investigate Dr. Tam. The WHO is corrupt bought & paid for by special interest groups. The US stopped giving money to the WHO due to their corruption. Now that the US stopped funding the WHO, Bill Gates gives them the most money. Bill Gates has been kicked out of countries for the destruction his vaccines have done. Gates has a monopoly on world health & wants us all vaccinated with WHO knows what


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Noise. You wouldn't happen to be Derek Sloan or his cousin?


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ Noise. You wouldn't happen to be Derek Sloan or his cousin?


After charges have been laid for seeding nursing homes with COVID in the US. The CDC on their web site says only 6% of the deaths reported from COVID were from COVID alone. Do you really trust these guys ? Our rights & freedoms have been taken away for an over hyped virus. Why not an investigation ?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Now it's an issue with CDC ... make up your mind or get some help. Seriously, your trolling ain't working.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Meanwhile in the real world, Ontario is facing a second lock down if the case numbers continue to rise and drastic measures aren't taken immediately.

The anti-maskers are welcome to continue spreading COVID to each other. They eventually end up in ICU units clinging to life.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

sags said:


> Meanwhile in the real world, Ontario is facing a second lock down if the case numbers continue to rise and drastic measures aren't taken immediately.
> 
> The anti-maskers are welcome to continue spreading COVID to each other. They eventually end up in ICU units clinging to life.


 .. and then they'll b1tch on how much tax they contributed and wasted ...


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> Meanwhile in the real world, Ontario is facing a second lock down if the case numbers continue to rise and drastic measures aren't taken immediately.
> 
> The anti-maskers are welcome to continue spreading COVID to each other. They eventually end up in ICU units clinging to life.


Are there really that many anti-maskers?
I don't see many in my limited daily travels.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

I do see a lot of non-distancing going on. Also some apparently do not understand directional arrows! I guess you can’t fix stupid.....


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Dilbert said:


> I do see a lot of non-distancing going on. Also some apparently do not understand directional arrows! I guess you can’t fix stupid.....


Never really understood the benefit of directional arrows in a retail store. The distance between the aisles do not change. Passing someone from behind is probably worse then from the front, since from the front they see you and can prepare for the moment of reduced social distance.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

OptsyEagle said:


> Never really understood the benefit of directional arrows in a retail store. The distance between the aisles do not change. Passing someone from behind is probably worse then from the front, since from the front they see you and can prepare for the moment of reduced social distance.


Yeah, I agree, the whole directional thing is goofy. Solves nothing other than create an opportunity for people to feel superior if they're going the correct direction.

ltr


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I think originally the plan with directional arrows was that people would wait for the people ahead of them rather than passing. The only people you should then need to pass would be store workers. But of course people aren't willing to wait so there's basically no point anymore.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Spudd said:


> I think originally the plan with directional arrows was that people would wait for the people ahead of them rather than passing. The only people you should then need to pass would be store workers. But of course people aren't willing to wait so there's basically no point anymore.


Waiting just made matters worse longer time spent inside the store longer exposer. Plus added stress levels weaken immune system.. Shut off all the drinking fountains dehydrate everyone to weaken immune system. Make everyone wear a mask based on bogus science to lower oxygen levels to weaken immune system.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ Now it's an issue with CDC ... make up your mind or get some help. Seriously, your trolling ain't working.


 Gates with his money has a monopoly on World health the CDC & the WHO are part of his monopoly.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I was in Metrotown Monday and the one direction thing worked well. When compared to a 2-way sidewalk, it was much better.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Dilbert said:


> Also some apparently do not understand directional arrows! I guess you can’t fix stupid.....


.
I don't notice arrows on the floor or circles.
These circles of safety is the first time I ever looked at the floor for instructions.
Maybe a chair/stool every 5 feet.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

I am not going to stand and wait in an aisle, probably backing it up to others, just so someone, who thinks they have all the time in the world, reads the expiry date on a can of tuna.

I have a list. I have a plan. I execute my plan. I leave. Arrows in most retail stores are simply not going to work, so why bother with them. The narrow aisles and the need to pass by each other are the precise reasons why all the customers should be wearing a mask. The best thing a store can do, after that, is get the people in and out as quickly as possible.


----------



## Juggernaut92 (Aug 9, 2020)

Think about the children!


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Don’t get me started about people who, in the grocery store, have to handle every single banana, tomato or whatever.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

I am not necessarily trying to tell other people how to shop, I am just saying that asking everyone to line up in every aisle, so that the slowest person can determine the pace of movement, is going to take forever and as a consequence becomes more risky then just having people pass by.

Don't get me wrong. If I turn into an aisle and it is jam packed with others doing whatever they are doing, I tend to bypass that aisle and move onto the next item on my list. I then come back to that aisle and usually there are less people the 2nd time around. Trust me. I don't want to get close to them more then they want me close to them but staying in that store longer, while more and more people come into it, congesting up the aisles even further, is not a viable option.

My main point here is that arrows do not help. They are simply nonsense. Wishful thinking at best.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Dilbert said:


> Don’t get me started about people who, in the grocery store, have to handle every single banana, tomato or whatever.


Yeah, I gotta say that I feel the trip to the grocery store is far more risky compared to other forays that many still will not consider.

I know lots of people who won't go to the barber/hairdresser, but have no problem grocery shopping.

If I look at the risks of both, grocery shopping is definitely the highest risk. There's close contact with a plethora of people I don't know. Many don't seem to realize that the nose is suppose to be covered by the mask, and why does everyone have to touch every banana in the pile, and no one seems to respect the distancing rules. And don't get me started on putting my hands on the carts that everyone has handled. The grocery store is a top danger zone.

And yet, I know many that simply won't go to the hairdresser. 

ltr


----------



## mattw (May 14, 2013)

:) lonewolf said:


> Gates with his money has a monopoly on World health the CDC & the WHO are part of his monopoly.


I don't understand why people think this. What benefit does Gates have to gain?
If he was this evil he would have continued to run Microsoft.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Juggernaut92 said:


> Think about the children!


10,000 monthly die of hunger because of the food supply shut downs from Government action. Having children wear masks is child abuse


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

like_to_retire said:


> Yeah, I gotta say that I feel the trip to the grocery store is far more risky compared to other forays that many still will not consider.
> 
> I know lots of people who won't go to the barber/hairdresser, but have no problem grocery shopping.
> 
> ...


 ... people don't have a choice of not going to the riskier-endeavour of shopping (grocery) "frequently too" as they have to eat! Barbers/hair-dressers can either wait or avoided altogether with self-trimming or assisted cutting.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

OptsyEagle said:


> I am not necessarily trying to tell other people how to shop, I am just saying that asking everyone to line up in every aisle, so that the slowest person can determine the pace of movement, is going to take forever and as a consequence becomes more risky then just having people pass by.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. If I turn into an aisle and it is jam packed with others doing whatever they are doing, I tend to bypass that aisle and move onto the next item on my list. I then come back to that aisle and usually there are less people the 2nd time around. Trust me. I don't want to get close to them more then they want me close to them but staying in that store longer, while more and more people come into it, congesting up the aisles even further, is not a viable option.
> 
> *My main point here is that arrows do not help.* They are simply nonsense. Wishful thinking at best.


 .. I agree with that as look at the anti-maskers "movement" nonsense.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

sags said:


> Meanwhile in the real world, Ontario is facing a second lock down if the case numbers continue to rise and drastic measures aren't taken immediately.
> 
> The anti-maskers are welcome to continue spreading COVID to each other. They eventually end up in ICU units clinging to life.


 Is it anti maskers or is it anti bogus science that is paid to have an agenda


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

mattw said:


> What benefit does Gates have to gain?


Money & power, He cant sleep @ night thinking of ways to reduce the population & CO2 ( 
James Corbet did an excellent job of a 4 part documentary on Bill Gates. Part one meet the real Bill Gates.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

OptsyEagle said:


> Never really understood the benefit of directional arrows in a retail store. The distance between the aisles do not change. Passing someone from behind is probably worse then from the front, since from the front they see you and can prepare for the moment of reduced social distance.


For Aisles that are too narrow to pass (so none Costco size), the one direction is suppose to have a flow where it minimizes the time someone has to come face to face so people aren't shopping beside each other. Ideally, one waits for someone to move ahead before you enter the area. It works when people try. Passing would be done quickly and you would be turned the other direction. This also is supposed to allow passing easier because you should only have to avoid people directly ahead of you instead of 'on coming traffic'. It actually really bothers me when someone comes the wrong way and blocks me in. If the try to get around me (they have a cart and so do I), will tell them they to turn around and go the right way.

On a side note, my kid's school has the arrows, and it seems to help from kids weaving in and out with each other during class change but it does take them longer between class.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Plugging Along said:


> For Aisles that are too narrow to pass (so none Costco size), the one direction is suppose to have a flow where it minimizes the time someone has to come face to face so people aren't shopping beside each other. Ideally, one waits for someone to move ahead before you enter the area. It works when people try. Passing would be done quickly and you would be turned the other direction. This also is supposed to allow passing easier because you should only have to avoid people directly ahead of you instead of 'on coming traffic'. It actually really bothers me when someone comes the wrong way and blocks me in. If the try to get around me (they have a cart and so do I), will tell them they to turn around and go the right way.
> 
> On a side note, my kid's school has the arrows, and it seems to help from kids weaving in and out with each other during class change but it does take them longer between class.


In a shopping aisle it is counter-safety, if you ask me. Slowing down the flow of people just ensures more people in the store for longer periods of time. Now in a large aisle, like a school hallway, it makes a lot of sense because it keeps the flow moving faster, not slower. One direction walks on one side and the other direction walks on the other. As we know in retail stores, there is no other side, hence the arrows should be removed and/or disregarded. They serve no safety purpose. They just back up traffic.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Dilbert said:


> Don’t get me started about people who, in the grocery store, have to handle every single banana, tomato or whatever.


That would have been sort of me pre COVID. I do like to inspect my produce. After using the curb side pick up for my groceries for the last while, I have to say, I am really surprised at how they always manage to pick me poor produce. I have started to go back shopping in some places on my own and do check the produce again. I do use a fresh plastic bag over my hand while in that section so don't contaminant anything.



OptsyEagle said:


> I am not necessarily trying to tell other people how to shop, I am just saying that asking everyone to line up in every aisle, so that the slowest person can determine the pace of movement, is going to take forever and as a consequence becomes more risky then just having people pass by.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. If I turn into an aisle and it is jam packed with others doing whatever they are doing, I tend to bypass that aisle and move onto the next item on my list. I then come back to that aisle and usually there are less people the 2nd time around. Trust me. I don't want to get close to them more then they want me close to them but staying in that store longer, while more and more people come into it, congesting up the aisles even further, is not a viable option.
> 
> My main point here is that arrows do not help. They are simply nonsense. Wishful thinking at best.


I find they do help when people follow them. I do pass the slow people, but less of them with the arrows. It's the ones that come down the aisle the wrong way that I shouldn't have had to pass. Also, I will avoid aisles that have a lot of people. 



like_to_retire said:


> Yeah, I gotta say that I feel the trip to the grocery store is far more risky compared to other forays that many still will not consider.
> 
> I know lots of people who won't go to the barber/hairdresser, but have no problem grocery shopping.
> 
> ...


We have tried to be as cautious as possible while still being as 'normal' as possible in the things we do. We have gone shopping (for retail and groceries), hair cuts, and even eaten in restaurants. There are a lot of contributing risk factors. One of the big one is the amount of time you are exposed to some with COVID. The longer the time, the higher the risk of transmission. In a grocery store setting you are exposed to many unknown people which lends to a higher probability that one of them has COVID. However, with masking, proper distancing, and the minimal time to pass, the risk is lower that it will be transmitted. In a hairdresser, there is no way to social distance, masking helps but is not as effective. There are less people, but if your hairdresser or you have it, there is a higher probability that it will be transmitted because of time spent together. A restaurant is actually the highest risk of these activities because even with social distancing from other tables, everything is socializing with their masks off while they are eating for longer periods of time. 

I have been trying to resume to 'normal' with my family as much as possible, but take the time to think through the outings and what makes the scenario less risky for each activity. I don't think we can say 'stay at home anymore' Everyone needs to find the safest ways to resume life.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Opening the schools, opened people up to infection. It made family "bubbles" a useless concept.

Our grandson is crammed onto a school bus, sits in a crammed classroom, and doesn't wear a mask or social distance during recess.

How in the world is this considered "safe" for anyone ?

I understand the arguments, but dismiss most of them. Kids can learn how to play video games so they can learn how to study online.

I think the biggest reason people want schools open is so they have free daycare. One parent should stay home and care for their kids.

If one parent works and the other stays home and collects CRB benefits, they will manage, and the economy will move along.

One parent work.........one parent home........kids learning online........should be the new normal.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> Opening the schools, opened people up to infection. It made family "bubbles" a useless concept.
> 
> Our grandson is crammed onto a school bus, sits in a crammed classroom, and doesn't wear a mask or social distance during recess.
> 
> ...


Well the current government is fully against stay at home parents. 
That's why they're against income splitting.

Also kids need to be social and interact, they're so much happier going to school and interacting. Few people are truly happy just sitting at home staring at a computer.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

COVID is beyond our control and ability to stop it. At some point you will have to accept the reality of what that means.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

like_to_retire said:


> If I look at the risks of both, grocery shopping is definitely the highest risk. There's close contact with a plethora of people I don't know. Many don't seem to realize that the nose is suppose to be covered by the mask, and why does everyone have to touch every banana in the pile, and no one seems to respect the distancing rules. And don't get me started on putting my hands on the carts that everyone has handled. The grocery store is a top danger zone.


Valid concerns. Have you watched the store to figure out the least busy times? It took me a while to figure out the patterns where I shop.

I also sometimes go to the store, but if I see it's too crowded, I just give up and abandon it -- or stick to the most essential items on my list and get the hell out of there ASAP. Risk of catching the virus increases with time spent in proximity to others so you can always shorten your trip if you get unlucky and find a busy period.

I find that a lot of this depends on how busy the store happens to be. If it's a quiet time, there is distance between people and fewer clusters.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Plugging Along said:


> .


When


Dilbert said:


> Don’t get me started about people who, in the grocery store, have to handle every single banana, tomato or whatever.


 Touching the produce to get your fingers wet from the moisture from the spray they spray on the produce is now the best way to open bags. Would you rather have people spit on their fingers ?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ You could cringle/rub the top of that fresh plastic bag to open it, instead of conveniently spitting on it (or your fingers), unmasked.

The reality is you just don't know what people touched prior to and after touching everything else which means under a proper hygiene rule (habit?) you're supposed to wash your produce prior to consumption.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

COVID-19 canines: How dogs may help sniff out the coronavirus in humans


COVID-19 canines: How dogs may help sniff out the coronavirus in humans.




abcnews.go.com





Canada is so far behind the Covid scene...even the USA has moved to 15 minute Covid self tests with more otw other than just Abotts.

I agree Tam & many more deserve to get the boot off the public tit.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

FIGHT THE FINES!


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

:) lonewolf said:


> FIGHT THE FINES!


 ... okay, you do that since you got so much time on your hands.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I believe that the authorities should double or triple the fines and increase the number of fines that they levy tenfold.

For large group gatherings in excess of the guidelines I would like to see the fines start at $1,000 and increase according to the estimated number of people.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Why be so kind? Add 10 days in the slammer to equalize the impact between those that can pay as a 'cost of having fun' and those where a large fine could be excessively harsh. That snotty nosed wealthy 20something in Vancouver who also drives a Ferrari might think twice after 10 days in the local jail.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Slammer is fine but that costs the taxpayers money.

Perhaps have the court sentence them to community service. Cleaning bedpans on the covid ward either on weekends or for 10 straight days.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

AltaRed said:


> Why be so kind? Add 10 days in the slammer to equalize the impact between those that can pay as a 'cost of having fun' and those where a large fine could be excessively harsh. That snotty nosed wealthy 20something in Vancouver who also drives a Ferrari might think twice after 10 days in the local jail.


Altared you should lead by example have you & your family implanted with micro chips if you come with in 6 feet of anyone repot it to the Gestapo contact tracers so you can all quarantine for 14 days. Your fear over a Bogus pandemic does not give you the right to take the rights of others away.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Everyone has social responsibilities to others in society, including not being a burden on others. This includes things like laws against reckless/dangerous driving, shooting a firearm down a street, assaulting others, physical and mental abuse, smoking in public places and yes, not contributing to the spread of covid-19 that places others at health risk, including first responders who have to deal with the aftermath of dimwits who are inconsiderate. It's called being civil and compassionate toward others.

If you want to be an obnoxious piece of work, go out far enough in the boondocks to be your own best friend and enemy.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

AltaRed said:


> Everyone has social responsibilities to others in society, including not being a burden on others. This includes things like laws against reckless/dangerous driving, shooting a firearm down a street, assaulting others, physical and mental abuse, smoking in public places and yes, not contributing to the spread of covid-19 that places others at health risk, including first responders who have to deal with the aftermath of dimwits who are inconsiderate. It's called being civil and compassionate toward others.
> 
> If you want to be an obnoxious piece of work, go out far enough to be your own best friend and enemy.


Tyrants that make laws & enforce laws for people to wear masks & lock people in their homes & social distance are dangerous. This has nothing to do with a virus the real goal is control us kill the economy for the great reset. This is no plaque where 50% of the population die. The virus is so weak most people do not even know they have it. After charges were laid for seeding nursing homes with COVID the CDC suddenly hidden on their site post less then 10,000 have died in the US alone from COVID & was over 90% elderly. They would have died from flu instead of COVID if they caught it.

The masks do not work. Getting exercise is healthier then being locked down. There are more suicides & drug related deaths then deaths from COVID.

People follow orders from Tyrants are just as deadly as those that hailed Hitler & marched to Stalin.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Deleted: No context left


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

AltaRed said:


> You are entitled to your conspiracy theories and opinions. Some death rate is obviously a part of any health crisis, but the evidence doesn't support your theories in the slightest.
> 
> Why do you actually participate in this forum? Curious minds might like to know.


You are entitled to be naive trust in government, big Pharma, Gates & the media. Over a thousand doctors have been censored that have come out against the scamdemic. The unelected United nations, Big Pharma, the billionaires & socialists behind the con job 19 just call anyone that goes against their agenda a conspiracy nut then they do not have to debate that which is true.

Those that point out what is going on are not taking away your freedom & liberty they are

Continue to wear Gates under wear, memorize & repeat what they tell you. I never did well in school because I was a thinker instead of just memorize & repeat.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Deleted: No context left


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

AltaRed said:


> Why do you participate in this forum?


I do not take requests


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Deleted: No context left


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

AltaRed said:


> Didn't think so. Ignore option works well...
> 
> Added: Moderators should probably delegate this thread to the trash bin??


 The fines go against the bill of rights & you want the tyrants to be able to enforce them without being tried The people passing these laws should be tried for crimes against humanity


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Implanting Chips into People as a Solution for COVID?


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

ECB applies for 'digital euro' trademark amid feasibility study - BNN Bloomberg


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

They will market it for control tax evasion, black markets, illegal activities & eliminate bank runs.

Since the scamdemic money is now dirty. They love control. The plan will probably end up being pay everyone that are good little boys & girls that listen to the dictators universal basic income. With contact tracing & planted digital chips they will be able to track


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

International Lawsuits Being Prepared Against The Corona Scam | Armstrong Economics


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Politician raises alarm over Trudeau Govt’s plan to build COVID ‘Quarantine/Isolation’ camps


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Conspiracy Cafe


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

:) lonewolf said:


> Politician raises alarm over Trudeau Govt’s plan to build COVID ‘Quarantine/Isolation’ camps


This is not a reputable source. Nearly every article on this site is religious in nature, with a strong bias. Conservative Christian values and anti-abortion are really the sole focus of this web site. It's run by the _Campaign Life Coalition_ which is a political lobbyist group.

Therefore, they will obviously publish anti-Liberal party stories due to the party's incompatibility with their sole focus (anti-abortion). You can't trust a lobby group as a news source when they have such a clear political and ideological leaning. They are always going to have something negative to say about Trudeau, no matter the topic.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

LOL........if the Liberals were planning on spending to build massive internment camps all over Canada, I am sure Pierre Piolivere would be all over it.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

sags said:


> LOL........if the Liberals were planning on spending to build massive internment camps all over Canada, I am sure Pierre Piolivere would be all over it.


open post 1 of thread then click on high lighted blue writing "The provincial question period late this week:


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

james4beach said:


> This is not a reputable source. Nearly every article on this site is religious in nature, with a strong bias. Conservative Christian values and anti-abortion are really the sole focus of this web site. It's run by the _Campaign Life Coalition_ which is a political lobbyist group.
> 
> Therefore, they will obviously publish anti-Liberal party stories due to the party's incompatibility with their sole focus (anti-abortion). You can't trust a lobby group as a news source when they have such a clear political and ideological leaning. They are always going to have something negative to say about Trudeau, no matter the topic.


 James as far as the source on the second post you are right the source might not be reliable though it just might be. 

The world has been lied to concerning Corona, we are losing are freedoms & rights, The dictators are more dangerous then any virus & will do what ever to have complete control of us.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

james4beach said:


> This is not a reputable source. Nearly every article on this site is religious in nature, with a strong bias. Conservative Christian values and anti-abortion are really the sole focus of this web site. It's run by the _Campaign Life Coalition_ which is a political lobbyist group.
> 
> Therefore, they will obviously publish anti-Liberal party stories due to the party's incompatibility with their sole focus (anti-abortion). You can't trust a lobby group as a news source when they have such a clear political and ideological leaning. They are always going to have something negative to say about Trudeau, no matter the topic.


 There is more then one source coming out with same infoIs this leaked info really Trudeau's crazy COVID plan for 2021? You decide ... - The CANADIAN REPORT


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Rule of thumb: When a headline to an article contains a question, the answer to that question is normally "no".


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

The Truth About the Coronavirus Vaccine Trials – New World Next Week : The Corbett Report


----------



## 5Lgreenback (Mar 21, 2015)

Spudd said:


> LOL


Enjoy the world of vax passports and totalitarian control for your and your children future. 

Just one more "harmless" booster shot and I'm sure governments who've invested billions into this scheme around the world will give up such powers...right?

I'm really wondering what they put in these shots as the majority 90% of people refuse to see whats right in front of them.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

5Lgreenback said:


> Enjoy the world of vax passports and totalitarian control for your and your children future.
> 
> Just one more "harmless" booster shot and I'm sure governments who've invested billions into this scheme around the world will give up such powers...right?
> 
> I'm really wondering what they put in these shots as the majority 90% of people refuse to see whats right in front of them.


 ... like I said before, go buy your own island with no one to rule, you, yours and yourself. 

Shouldn't you be asking this question instead "what is that 90% of the people sees and accept that the other 10% don't?", in this country, not your island.


----------



## 5Lgreenback (Mar 21, 2015)

Beaver101 said:


> ... like I said before, go buy your own island with no one to rule, you, yours and yourself.
> 
> Shouldn't you be asking the question instead "what is that 90% of the people sees and accept that the other 10% don't?", in this country, not your island.


I know what 90% see, because I once saw it too, then realized it was driven by fear mongering campaigns and lies.

Either Vaccines are safe and effective, in which case all restrictions need to be lifted, or they are not safe and effective, and they need to be withdrawn ASAP. You can't have it both ways.

Edit, 90% is certainly high about 50% of people I know caved to coercion, but were/ are suspicious.


----------



## Ukrainiandude (Aug 25, 2020)

If any one would have shown me those numbers that I posted above, earlier, I wouldn’t participate in this big pharma funded shady enterprise.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

5Lgreenback said:


> I know what 90% see, because I once saw it too, then realized it was driven by fear mongering campaigns and lies.
> 
> *Either Vaccines are safe and effective, in which case all restrictions need to be lifted, or they are not safe and effective, and they need to be withdrawn ASAP.* You can't have it both ways.


 ... so effectively you want a 100% guarantee or your life back? LMAO.


----------



## 5Lgreenback (Mar 21, 2015)

Beaver101 said:


> ... so effectively you want a 100% guarantee or your life back? LMAO.


LOL this is that reading comprehension again. Should I bother trying to explain what your missing? Hint- If vaccines were truly very effective, you wouldn't have any concerns about unvaccinated people.


----------



## 5Lgreenback (Mar 21, 2015)

sags said:


> The fake news people know that oddball conspiracy websites aren't taken seriously, so they invade legitimate websites and forums to control discussion.
> 
> It is important for members to call out fake news, lest the invaders be allowed to turn the website into a cesspool of fake news.



Publicly available data that doesn't suit the propaganda youre being spoon fed, should be censored? 

The denial of reality and basic ethics here is really getting desperate.


----------



## 5Lgreenback (Mar 21, 2015)

Ah yes, reality is making us uncomfortable, must remove all evidence of it!


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Public and reliable don't always exist aside each other.


----------



## Ukrainiandude (Aug 25, 2020)

Government taking cuts from big pharma vaccine sales, what should you expect. 
Big donations by Pfizer for the next election campaign?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

And on it goes.......


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

sags said:


> The fake news people know that oddball conspiracy websites aren't taken seriously, so they invade legitimate websites and forums to control discussion.
> 
> It is important for members to call out fake news, lest the invaders be allowed to turn the website into a cesspool of fake news.


who becomes the judge of what is fake news?


----------



## Ukrainiandude (Aug 25, 2020)

zinfit said:


> who becomes the judge of what is fake news?


Big tech and big pharmaceutical companies.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Ukrainiandude said:


> Big tech and big pharmaceutical companies.


Big tech is extremely right wing. Facebook is probably one of the biggest breeding grounds for the far-right extremists and domestic terrorists.


----------



## 5Lgreenback (Mar 21, 2015)

Sydney has thousands in the streets protesting against lockdowns, France is having record breaking protests, Greece is protesting, UK is fighting back.

I turn on the news and they are talking about ice cream.

Trust the propaganda eerrr I mean science.


----------



## Ukrainiandude (Aug 25, 2020)

Australia Covid: Arrests at anti-lockdown protests


Thousands take to the streets in Sydney, with further protests in Melbourne and Brisbane.



www.bbc.com





Thousands gathered in Sydney, with smaller protests held in Melbourne and Brisbane.
People chanted "freedom" as they marched through the centre of Sydney. Officers said they had made 57 arrests.

Australians are fighting back.


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

james4beach said:


> Big tech is extremely right wing. Facebook is probably one of the biggest breeding grounds for the far-right extremists and domestic terrorists.


Total nonsense. The big stakeholders and founders in these companies are big time Democrats and big time contributors. They are are notorious for censoring Republican and conservative content. Have you seen TRump on FB or twitter recently.


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

Ukrainiandude said:


> Big tech and big pharmaceutical companies.


In Canada it will be Trudeau and his ilk who will become the judge.


----------



## 5Lgreenback (Mar 21, 2015)

FLCCC shows the crimes against humanity this censorship campaign is causing, and of course pointing out the lies and falsified narrative we're being fed. Over an hour, but worth the watch. It will be censored shortly, no doubt.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Those doctors have refused to submit evidence of their covid "miracle treatment" for any scientific peer review.

They have also posted articles on websites and when questions were raised about the veractiy of the claims, they asked to have the articles removed.

They are snake oil salesmen and shysters. They are also no more expert on the virus than any other non-expert family MD.

It is well researched and studied and their proposed treatments are not only ineffective against the covid virus, but can cause harm to people.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

zinfit said:


> In Canada it will be Trudeau and his ilk who will become the judge.


I think you meant Trudeau and his elk........because he is like Santa Claus at election time.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

zinfit said:


> Total nonsense. The big stakeholders and founders in these companies are big time Democrats and big time contributors. They are are notorious for censoring Republican and conservative content. Have you seen TRump on FB or twitter recently.


For James even left is considered extreme right LOL


----------



## 5Lgreenback (Mar 21, 2015)

sags said:


> Those doctors have refused to submit evidence of their covid "miracle treatment" for any scientific peer review.
> 
> They have also posted articles on websites and when questions were raised about the veractiy of the claims, they asked to have the articles removed.
> 
> ...


This is absolute nonsense.

They along with BIRD just get a meta analysis peer reviewed. 

They are admitting overwhelming evidence to FDC, CDC WHO, who refuse to acknowledge.

And they aren't selling anything, except *free* life saving information. 

Please show me, how there advertisement free videos, and advertisement free websites are selling snake oil.

Meanwhile, vaccine data is showing rapidly failing product around the world, thats called snake oil.


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

gibor365 said:


> For James even left is considered extreme right LOL


He conveniently neglects to mention the well organized leftists including the woke movement, the cancel culture gang , the antifa thugs and the extremes in the BLM movement.


----------



## 5Lgreenback (Mar 21, 2015)

...


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Garbage and dangerous to public health.

_There is no scientific evidence demonstrating that ivermectin is effective for treating COVID-19 patients. Ivermectin’s safety profile is established only for treating parasitic infection, not for treating viruses, including the one that causes COVID-19. 

Both Lawrie and the FLCCC cited three ongoing clinical trials testing the effects of ivermectin as a treatment for COVID-19 that produced inconclusive results, as well as a report by *Juan Chamie, a data analyst with no training in biology or medicine*. Overall, presenting these studies and clinical trials as evidence of ivermectin’s effectiveness as a treatment for COVID-19 without acknowledging their limitations is *inaccurate and misleading. *_









Ivermectin isn’t a highly effective drug for treating COVID-19


Scientific evidence doesn’t support the use of ivermectin as a treatment for COVID-19. Clinical trials must be designed and executed appropriately to show the efficacy and safety of a given drug for treating a particular disease. Clinical trials that show beneficial effects of using ivermectin...




healthfeedback.org


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

zinfit said:


> This is fraud and he sentence can be up to 14 years and you could lose your travel privileges. Not a risk the vast majority will ever risk. Criminals will be criminals and I don't know of any law that has bas been successful in banning criminals or criminal conduct. Do we let a few outliers take away our freedoms ? that would be a backward way of approaching policy. Using your logic because some people choose to drive a motor vehicle while impaired we should ban all motor vehicles.


Using your logic, there is no need for any passports at all.


----------



## Ukrainiandude (Aug 25, 2020)

sags said:


> Garbage and dangerous to public health.
> 
> _There is no scientific evidence demonstrating that ivermectin is effective for treating COVID-19 patients. Ivermectin’s safety profile is established only for treating parasitic infection, not for treating viruses, including the one that causes COVID-19. _


if your reading and comprehension skills are on par with your discourteousness you should find all information to prove that you might be incorrect.

*Review of the Emerging Evidence Demonstrating the Efficacy of Ivermectin in the Prophylaxis and Treatment of COVID-19








Review of the Emerging Evidence Demonstrating the Efficacy... : American Journal of Therapeutics


ed within clinical trials. Areas of Uncertainty: The majority of trialed agents have failed to provide reproducible, definitive proof of efficacy in reducing the mortality of COVID-19 with the exception of corticosteroids in moderate to severe disease. Recently, evidence has emerged that the...




journals.lww.com




*


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

zinfit said:


> Total nonsense. The big stakeholders and founders in these companies are big time Democrats and big time contributors. They are are notorious for censoring Republican and conservative content. Have you seen TRump on FB or twitter recently.


That's nonsense. The social media platforms tend to elevate right wing voices above all else.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Ukrainiandude said:


> if your reading and comprehension skills are on par with your discourteousness you should find all information to prove that you might be incorrect.
> 
> *Review of the Emerging Evidence Demonstrating the Efficacy of Ivermectin in the Prophylaxis and Treatment of COVID-19
> 
> ...


The honest claim attached to "peer review" should be "rejected after any peer review of any sort" to be accurate.

You are posting a sad assortment of sloppy "reports, studies" from the same gaggle of uninformed idiots. It is a circle jerk for the bewildered.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

james4beach said:


> That's nonsense. The social media platforms tend to elevate right wing voices above all else.


The goal is to invade credible sources, take over control by massive and relentless posting of fake news and conspiracy theories that wear down and drive away other posters, and end up with a legitimate discussion forum they totally control.

Trump almost succeeded with Twitter. 

Every tweet he posted screamed around the globe, repeated millions of times by both his rabid supporters and those who opposed him.

Fox News covered it.......but so did CNN, MSNBC, CNBC, CBS, ABC, and most every news source on the planet.

Mission accomplished for Trump.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

It was suggested by another member that all these fake news posts should be moved to the alternative covid thread, instead of filling up the vaccine and other threads. No censorship involved, just good housekeeping.


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

Ukrainiandude said:


> if your reading and comprehension skills are on par with your discourteousness you should find all information to prove that you might be incorrect.
> 
> *Review of the Emerging Evidence Demonstrating the Efficacy of Ivermectin in the Prophylaxis and Treatment of COVID-19
> 
> ...


great just subject it to full clinical trials phase 1, 2 and 3 then apply to the FDA for approval. This is a costly process and is far from a slam dunk. There are many more strikeouts for every one that is approved. What are the odds? Companies who complete clinical trial 3 have about a 9% chance of obtaining approval. It may come as a surprise to the anti-vaccers but these stats also apply to big pharma companies like Merck and Pfizer.


----------



## Ukrainiandude (Aug 25, 2020)

sags said:


> You are posting a sad assortment of sloppy "reports, studies" from the same gaggle of uninformed idiots. It is a circle jerk for the bewildered.


 Everything that’s not what you believe is “sloppy“.
I posted the British study on previous page that confirmed that there was no difference in mortality rates between vaccinated and unvaccinated people under 50 years old. And a slim increase in hospitalization rates for unvaccinated under 50 years old. 
But you people just want to inject everyone regardless of justification.


----------



## Ukrainiandude (Aug 25, 2020)

zinfit said:


> There are many more strikeouts for every one that is approved. What are the odds?


 You see, no money can be made on ivermectin because it’s dirty cheap and can be mass produced by almost every country.
Big pharma on other hand got monopoly on vaccines, signed large and juicy government contracts. Everything was funded and expedited. 
Big money will be donated to election campaigns, favours will be made.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

zinfit said:


> great just subject it to full clinical trials phase 1, 2 and 3 then apply to the FDA for approval. This is a costly process and is far from a slam dunk. There are many more strikeouts for every one that is approved. What are the odds? Companies who complete clinical trial 3 have about a 9% chance of obtaining approval. It may come as a surprise to the anti-vaccers but these stats also apply to big pharma companies like Merck and Pfizer.


Or you can just use it off-label without any studies?
You know, like health Canada is telling you to do


----------



## 5Lgreenback (Mar 21, 2015)

Some people will just only accept the data if it comes from MSM. No matter how many times they have been caught blatantly lying and manipulating us. Science and data is inferior to MSM articles and spun numbers.

I wonder why they are hiding, or at best confusing the people and purpose behind these worldwide protests?

Whatever their reason may be, I'm sure they have our best interests at heart.


----------



## 5Lgreenback (Mar 21, 2015)

zinfit said:


> great just subject it to full clinical trials phase 1, 2 and 3 then apply to the FDA for approval. This is a costly process and is far from a slam dunk. There are many more strikeouts for every one that is approved. What are the odds? Companies who complete clinical trial 3 have about a 9% chance of obtaining approval. It may come as a surprise to the anti-vaccers but these stats also apply to big pharma companies like Merck and Pfizer.



Did you look into the data we have for these current vaccines from Pfizer/ Moderna? They are ripe with methodology manipulation, data manipulation and outright hiding/ not showing much of the necessary data needed for "Informed consent".

The "gold standard" of clinical research is anything but, especially in this case.


----------



## 5Lgreenback (Mar 21, 2015)

zinfit said:


> hospitalization rates don't lie.



Actually, they do. 

Leaked hospital documents on dealing with anyone coming into the hospital. (Scripps Health)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418683541580173312
Frankly if anyone believes the 97-99% unvaccinated number, your sleeping at the wheel. 

And I would think the next question should be, why do they keep lying to us?


----------



## 5Lgreenback (Mar 21, 2015)

As for the Authoritarian fanatics claiming its the low vax rates causing spread in the US states right now. Notice something in this data?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418992134422769665


----------



## 5Lgreenback (Mar 21, 2015)

Coming to a place near you, very soon.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418945453744398339


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ ... then let's move away from the USA altogther and look at a Covid "success" story/country: Australia.
> 
> Australia once reveled in being the 'lucky country' on COVID-19. Now weary Aussies 'feel like prisoners'
> 
> Now my news source above tells me "what's Australia's problem""now"? Answer: the pandemic ain't over.


yes a permanent lockdown prison. Not my cup of tea. Besides they are way behind on vaccinations .Their record on that front is pathetic. We maze as well turn everything into a North Korean society were the rule is no freedom and everything is controlled by the state.


----------



## 5Lgreenback (Mar 21, 2015)

zinfit said:


> yes a permanent lockdown prison. Not my cup of tea. Besides they are way behind on vaccinations .Their record on that front is pathetic. *We maze as well turn everything into a North Korean society were the rule is no freedom and everything is controlled by the state.*


Umm, thats why the world is rising up and protesting.


----------



## 5Lgreenback (Mar 21, 2015)

"You comply because you want it to end...

But Its because you comply that it may never end."


Its clear to anyone willing to look, MSM is no longer doing its job, its not holding governments or corporations to account. In fact the MSM has become a propaganda tool of both the government and pharma, and big tech.

All we have left are alternative journalists and independent journalists, in both Australia and Canada they are being arrested and harassed by police without cause. Journalists trying to show what the MSM is trying to hide, and doing what journalists are supposed to do. 

I never thought I would see the day were Rebel Media was Canada's last real journalists.









BREAKING: David Menzies ARRESTED at Conservative Party event


The fearless source of news, opinion, and activism that you won't find anywhere else.




www.rebelnews.com













Neil Oliver on GB News: “We are in a version of an abusive relationship with our leaders.”


The fearless source of news, opinion, and activism that you won't find anywhere else.




www.rebelnews.com





This is a rapid decent into fascism, its staring us in the face and most canadians are in denial.


----------



## 5Lgreenback (Mar 21, 2015)

Feel free to point to to the clear, concise data on the CDC showing how they came up with such a ridiculous number.

Yes, authoritarian vax fanatics keep denying the obvious.


----------



## Ukrainiandude (Aug 25, 2020)

Interesting videos 
fakes ????

_Are you thinking of getting a COVID shot?
Is your teenager being forced to take a shot in order to return to college?
Do you have friends on the fence about vaccines?
Are you concerned about their possible side effects?_


https://1000covidstories.com/


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

5Lgreenback said:


> I never thought I would see the day were Rebel Media was Canada's last real journalists.


These guys are scum bags and basically spread misinformation and propaganda, plus they are way too politically involved.

Rebel Media also spreads far right extremist content, and _at least_ one of their ex employees founded a domestic terrorist group.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Rebel Media also spreads far right extremist content, and _at least_ one of their ex employees founded a domestic terrorist group.


ANTIFA?! He never was member of Rebel LOL


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

5Lgreenback said:


> "You comply because you want it to end...
> 
> But Its because you comply that it may never end."
> 
> ...


"_Mocha reports that David was arrested for _*resisting arrest" - this is just LOL*


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Not sure where to stick this but since this is happening while we still have Covid, what the heck,

Three week-old donkey stolen from farm in Halton Hills: police

Seriously, if this is not comical, then the theiv(es) are absolutely beyond retarded here. Who would steal a 3 weeks old donkey? That's still nursing. Poor mom.


----------

